# Ladies pink dutch bike with gears



## stevew (15 May 2009)

With the hope of tempting my 18 year old daughter back on a bike I foolishly said I would get her a "pretty" bike. She's seen, and likes, the Pashley Poppy ( http://www.pashley.co.uk/products/poppy-blush-pink.html ) but that's just a bit steep price wise !
So what I'm looking for is a practical bike with some (minimum 3) gears and with that curved tube look that she's fallen in love with. As an alternative I have here amongst my bits a 700c wheel with a 7 speed hub gear and a back pedal brake so if that would fit to an old single speed that might do.
If the price is right I'm willing to strip it down and have it resprayed which will cost me about 50 quid.


----------



## mickle (15 May 2009)

Kona Africa bike? 
Bobbin Bikes? 
Summer Bikes?


----------

